# NEED To stop purchasing detailing products



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

If I buy any more detailing bits I think my girlfriend might dump me :lol:

Probably spent the best part of £600 doesn't probably sound a lot to most on here, but considering its just a hobby its crazy money :doublesho never mind at least my car will look awesome :car:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

This is only the start, wait till you start to hide the stuff when you buy it. And getting it delivered to work etc!! Lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

NiallSD said:


> This is only the start, wait till you start to hide the stuff when you buy it. And getting it delivered to work etc!! Lol


I know that feeling, on a ban at the mo just dreading the next GB


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol i get my mate to order them for me to his house


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> I know that feeling, on a ban at the mo just dreading the next GB


Me too!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Think of it as an investment. 

You always find when you trade in that you can sting 'em for the best book price on your car, with the condition it's in, and sometimes a bit more :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Me too!


And i thought i was the only one :thumb:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Realy pleased with this post, as I also changed delivery to my office due home political reasons


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

This is a bit like AA with everybody standing up and admitting they have got a problem :thumb:
Very therapeutic:lol::lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Jake, does all of that stuff in the photo come to £600?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I said to my mrs I won't buy any thing for a while then bought some stuff off Alanw, she even bought me a aqua gleem for Christmas to stop me trying out new drying towels bless her


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

If it's your hobby spend,spend,spend.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Get it bought and then delivered to work and then straight in the garage. Or bring a bottle of QD and Car Chem glass cleaner /polish in the house and demonstrate the savings that cold be made instead of buying that Mr Muscle [email protected], job done


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

If something makes you happy mate just do it, life is short and death is long so make it worth while. I'm lucky, I'm not a rich man but swmbo doesn't mind what I spend on detailing, or land rovers, or motorbikes etc etc


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My other half thought it was a sensible idea to agree to the £500 the car dealer wanted for SupaSheildGardProtectorShineXLifetime ... , but I dug my heels in and said, " _I already have half the stuff i need to polish and wax the car every once in a while, which will do the same job - I can just buy some extra bits and pieces and I am good to go with the new car_ ".

That was just over a year ago and she still thinks "we" have spent less than £500 on car stuff ... LOL

Some of it gets necessarily delivered to the front door, some comes via Amazon Locker or Amazon Collect+ at the local newsagents and some of it sits in the car boot for several hours / days until the security patrol is in the upper back part of the house ...


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> My other half thought it was a sensible idea to agree to the £500 the car dealer wanted for SupaSheildGardProtectorShineXLifetime ... , but I dug my heels in and said, " _I already have half the stuff i need to polish and wax the car every once in a while, which will do the same job - I can just buy some extra bits and pieces and I am good to go with the new car_ ".
> 
> That was just over a year ago and she still thinks "we" have spent less than £500 on car stuff ... LOL
> 
> Some of it gets necessarily delivered to the front door, some comes via Amazon Locker or Amazon Collect+ at the local newsagents and some of it sits in the car boot for several hours / days until the security patrol is in the upper back part of the house ...


thats exactly what happened to me and is happening now:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sneaky when it comes to online ordering. I always try to have it delivered on a day when I know ill be in first! Kind of love the Mrs working late 

Sutty


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I went through that phase, but have now cut down to the products I actually use, mainly speedglaze for polish and Topaz or FKP1000 for LSP...........bilberry for wheels and gold class shampoo. Add a trim treat dressing and for my cars in reasonable condition thats all I need.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm glad it's not just me who times ordering and delivery to coincide with only my presence...


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> And i thought i was the only one :thumb:


No mate, ur not alone! I'm trying not to look at the sales section or anywhere with a sale on. The Mrs has said six new waxes over Xmas is enough!


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

NiallSD said:


> This is only the start, wait till you start to hide the stuff when you buy it. And getting it delivered to work etc!! Lol


Sadly that doesn't work very well in my case as I work from home


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

My misses was horrified at this thread :speechles I reckon you're not selling it right :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

you lot think you are being all cloak and dagger but don't forget women see all and hear all. They will be keeping quiet about it cause they are doing the same thing. Go and check the bottom of the wardrobe in the deep and dark back and you will be sure to find tonnes of shopping bags that will slowly be emptied onto hangers. Where do you think the saying "what this old thing, had it ages" comes from. When they say that it's new and has been snuck in the house without you knowing!!!! Love Mrs Tightlines


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

Is that really £600?! It doesn't look like much which makes me worry about my stuff haha. You guys need more understanding girlfriends/wives


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

ShaunaFTW said:


> Is that really £600?! It doesn't look like much which makes me worry about my stuff haha. You guys need more understanding girlfriends/wives


I'm with you on both parts. I've never added up what I've spent on detailing bits, I'd probably just think off all the cars I could've bought :lol: 
I told my girlfriend how much I'd spent on am RC drift car last year, she thinks it's nice that I have hobbies.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

ShaunaFTW said:


> Is that really £600?! It doesn't look like much which makes me worry about my stuff haha. You guys need more understanding girlfriends/wives


My other half is very understanding though even they struggle with the reasoning over having 18 bottles of different shampoos with the desire to buy yet more 

Oh - just calculated that shelf of shampoos alone is worth over £220 in products. Better not go any further with the other 7 shelves and their 'value'...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Slightly concerned about how much I've spent now, got 5 crates of stuff, my da and a detail bag full in the boot of the car...my eBay watch list is nearly full too which my bank balance should be scared of! 

Luckily I don't have to hide it from the other half though


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

tightlines said:


> you lot think you are being all cloak and dagger but don't forget women see all and hear all. They will be keeping quiet about it cause they are doing the same thing. Go and check the bottom of the wardrobe in the deep and dark back and you will be sure to find tonnes of shopping bags that will slowly be emptied onto hangers. Where do you think the saying "what this old thing, had it ages" comes from. When they say that it's new and has been snuck in the house without you knowing!!!! Love Mrs Tightlines


Never leave your lap top unattended, she's gone to the shed to do a stock take


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

scratcher said:


> I'm with you on both parts. I've never added up what I've spent on detailing bits, I'd probably just think off all the cars I could've bought :lol:
> I told my girlfriend how much I'd spent on am RC drift car last year, she thinks it's nice that I have hobbies.


Yeah my boyfriend likes his RC cars, I've bought him a few shells over the years. 
There's a thread on here of people showing all of their stuff and I dread to think how much money they've spent haha, probably more than my cars worth! But you can't take it with you as they say


----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Jake, does all of that stuff in the photo come to £600?


Yeah mate sure is, That little tote bag is cramed with nesorserys :thumb: + I've conviniantly bough a new pressure washer and gazebo  all in all its about £600


----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Kirkyworld said:


> If something makes you happy mate just do it, life is short and death is long so make it worth while. I'm lucky, I'm not a rich man but swmbo doesn't mind what I spend on detailing, or land rovers, or motorbikes etc etc


Well said mate, just about to order a few more goodies :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I got told off yesterday for this little order, hence the ban


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Worse things to spend money on.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't drink, smoke or do drugs...










I dare not add it up (plus I can't be bothered)


----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not only have you got loads of detailing stuff but you have a quadcopter in the background and I though I was a little kid still :thumb:


----------



## callum2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

i have a shed full of products , all brought in the back alley way so the missus doesn't see
i keep them in the car after having them delivered to work , then sneak them in when she is otherwise occupied cleaning the house !!!
worse thing is i have spent so much money on the stuff there's an oil filled radiator in the shed to keep temperature up as not to ruin it all in the cold weather


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim662 said:


> Don't drink, smoke or do drugs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what quad copter is it in the picture please


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Jake1 said:


> Not only have you got loads of detailing stuff but you have a quadcopter in the background and I though I was a little kid still :thumb:


What if I told you the shape in the top left is a logitech G27 racing sim wheel


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Are there any real men left on this site! Man up and stop hiding your new purchases!


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

tightlines said:


> what quad copter is it in the picture please


It's a custom made DJI F450 clone made up from bits and pieces :thumb:

Flies very well for what it is!


----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> What if I told you the shape in the top left is a logitech G27 racing sim wheel


Wtf that looks well decent :doublesho what games do you play with that?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.assettocorsa.net/en/ on PC and a bit of Gran Turismo 6 on PS3.

Assetto Corsa is amazing though, mind boggling graphics and fantastic physics.


----------



## Jake1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> http://www.assettocorsa.net/en/ on PC and a bit of Gran Turismo 6 on PS3.
> 
> Assetto Corsa is amazing though, mind boggling graphics and fantastic physics.


I'll have to look into that do you have to pay for it? I used to play a game called TrackMania which has pretty good graphics well depends on your graphics car obviously:lol:


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Often comes up in the steam sales for £15-20 

Gone so far off topic here haha


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jake1 said:


> I'll have to look into that do you have to pay for it? I used to play a game called TrackMania which has pretty good graphics well depends on your graphics car obviously:lol:


Tm is brilliant!


----------

